# Kove's Iron Cutter bermuda



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

*Who*: Father of three, Husband, two choc labs.
*Where*: Zone 6 Transition zone, St. Louis
*What*: I'm converting as much as possible my cool season lawn to Iron Cutter bermuda. My old cool season journal is here. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=5204
*Why*: Durability/spreading/sand leveling/summer attributes and saving some time.

*Details*:
I sodded the front two hell strips (name may be downgraded to sidewalk strips if this goes as expected) with Iron Cutter bermuda. I wanted Tahoma 31 or Tiftuf, but this was the only hybrid available in my area. The Rams used it for their practice facility and a college baseball field uses it as well. Just two points of confidence that it should fare well.

Late summer isn't ideal, but the sun heated my soil and baked my monostand of Mazama KBG. The two hell strips will be the mother plant this spring for plugs and/or sprigs in the remaining front yard. I'm going to leave any surviving KBG and let the bermuda slowly creep as far into it, making a nice fade.

I put a second large plot of bermuda in my (~10k) backyard and will plug/sprig all of it using that mother plant. The plot is nestled between my bentgrass chipping green and common bermuda on the hill. I'm curious to see how the common vs Iron Cutter battle pans out. I hope they don't mix and make a border.

I plan to maintain a 1/3" HOC, scalp as needed. You can't beat the look and feel of a monostand of KBG, but doesn't suite my needs now with boys running, kicking soccer balls on it, and dogs doing dog things on it.

Front mother plots



Back mother plot


Front lawn at it's peak


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Aug 10 2018 Common Bermuda expungement


Not pictured 2018-2022: KBG seed failure, HGT KBG sod install, Winning Colors Fescue sod install, sunny mix seed success after, Mazama *** monostand Reno x 3 (STL summer w zero shade kills it each year).

Day 0- Aug 24, 2022 Iron Cutter sod down


Day 23- Sept 16, 2022 It's doing amazing. I've already had a few dog pee spots and I've test scalped a few spots down to .3 (from ~1.3") and it's incredible how quickly it comes back looking even better! I can't wait for spring to plug the remaining lawn and sand level the hell strips.


My lawn:


----------



## dofdk3 (5 mo ago)

@NoslracNevok that looks great! All of those reasons are exactly why I'm converting to warm season as well. Too many failed attempts.

Can't wait to see the rest of the front next season!


----------

